# Race and IQ



## Laventry Beria (Jan 23, 2020)

Are races with lower IQ worth less than those of higher IQ? The argument that Caucasians are worth more than other races because of intelligence is a main talking point of supremacist groups, if this argument is true would it be correct to discriminate against the lesser races.


----------



## Edgeworth (Jan 23, 2020)

From what I've come to understand, IQ is a term/number used to generalise members of a certain race or group but obviously varies from person to person. Technically speaking, Jews and Asians tend to have the highest number of people with higher IQ, followed by Caucasians, etc etc but "geniuses" can be found in any race, similar to mental retardation.

It's really just an arbitrary number used to generalise groups of people's thought patterns and tendencies to make good monetary decisions and be financially successful. It does have some merit of credibility and accuracy though some scholars would have you think otherwise but supremacy groups are going to think their race is the alpha regardless of IQ.


----------



## Chaptersevenbankruptcy (Jan 23, 2020)

This is some pretty weak bait son, but better luck next time.


----------



## Otis Boi (Jan 23, 2020)

Is /pol shut down or something because we have been getting a lot of these retarded posts lately. Also who cares most people are fucking act like speds no matter how smart or WHITE they are.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 23, 2020)

Without even getting into the whole "IQ is a product of eugenics" rant, IQ is literally a worthless scale. Trying to rate intelligence in a single number is like trying to rate a piece of art in a single number, it's autistic and a product of over-industrialization attempting to quantify everything for easier processing.


----------



## Franjevina (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## HollaGemini (Jan 23, 2020)

Oh I see now... And you nearly got away with it too.
Youll never take a Kiwi alive.


Spoiler: TOP SECRET EVIDENCE (ENHANCED)


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jan 23, 2020)

All I know is I can't train the durkadurkas at 7-11 to get my regular tobacco and liquor purchases right even after four years. I buy the same fucking shit every three days, get it ready when I walk to the slurpee station and stop emptying the entire can of dollar tree rose air freshener. 
It's never going to clear out the hobofunk.
Motherfucker its one roll of grizzly straight, some tiny rum and Jim beam and two packs of 8mg coffee on!.


----------



## Revo (Jan 23, 2020)

Agent Nahman Jayden said:


> From what I've come to understand, IQ is a term/number used to generalise members of a certain race or group but obviously varies from person to person. Technically speaking, Jews and Asians tend to have the highest number of people with higher IQ, followed by Caucasians, etc etc but "geniuses" can be found in any race, similar to mental exceptionalism.
> 
> It's really just an arbitrary number used to generalise groups of people's thought patterns and tendencies to make good monetary decisions and be financially successful. It does have some merit of credibility and accuracy though some scholars would have you think otherwise but supremacy groups are going to think their race is the alpha regardless of IQ.


Not all Jews are the smartest people, because is the same thing saying that Logan Paul and Jake Paul(these 2 are Jews by the way) are the smartest and educated individuals.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Jan 23, 2020)

Imagine actually thinking that Africa is poor because of lack of education and because white man stole their resources. You can easily find countries that have been fucked up way worse than these African shitholes, such as Russia, China, Japan, Finland, Poland... Yet all of these countries have way higher standards of living.

Even middle ages Europe was infinitely better than modern Africa even though education was mainly limited to clergymen and nobles.


----------



## Edgeworth (Jan 23, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> Not all Jews are the smartest people, because is the same thing saying that Logan Paul and Jake Paul(these 2 are Jews by the way) are the smartest and educated individuals.



Point out the part where I said absolutely that all Jews are "the smartest people", please.

Otherwise, learn how to read bruh.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Jan 23, 2020)

Race and gut microbiome profile
Race and testosterone levels
Race and 5-alpha-reductase activity
Race and bone density
Race and metabolic health
Race and dopamine vs serotonin dominance

Here, out of my ass some markers that combined could tell more of the quality of a race than a magic number jews invented because they claim to have this number higher than other species. Nobody cares about your dumb "IQ", there are tons of people more intelligent than a nigger who spend their worthless lives on collecting funko pops and watching star wars. Intelligence is overrated because any living organism only has to do two simple things: survive and spread the genes. That's not particularly complicated but somehow it's the "intelligent" white boy faggot nerds who have a problem with it.

Races, just as individual organisms, are but a manifestation of pure will power on the material plane. Races are created and achieve greatness through feats of will and strength. To claim that a jewish magical number expressing ability to solve puzzles is somehow critical to this is an inherently judaic mode of thinking, and to consider being a faggot nerd a pinnacle of biological evolution is just pathetic.


----------



## Revo (Jan 23, 2020)

Agent Nahman Jayden said:


> Point out the part where I said absolutely that all Jews are "the smartest people", please.
> 
> Otherwise, learn how to read bruh.


I am talking about this quote :_Technically speaking, Jews and Asians tend to have the highest number of people with higher IQ, etc etc. but "geniuses" can be found in any race, similar to mental exceptionalism._
Anyway this thread is very dumb,because every race, nationality, sex, religion, etc. has their own advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Jan 23, 2020)

No, do you even read the Farms, most lolcows are White Americans with autism and dangerously low cleverness.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Jan 23, 2020)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> No, do you even read the Farms, most lolcows are White Americans with autism and dangerously low cleverness.


>americans
>white
lol cope more 56%
Also I have this superstitious theory that the amerindians cursed the continent that is why america is fucked up

@OP,thefag
IQ is an effective measure of relative intelligence. But there is more to life than mere intelligence. Things like physical capabilities and especially character should also be taken into consideration. 
How good is a two standard deviations IQ genius when he just lies in bed all day jerking off and watching anime? A smart person with a mere one standard deviation IQ, who expresses a decent and regular work ethic, would be a more worthwhile person to represent the race.
People can hate on krauts all they want, they have an admirable autistic work ethic. They've rebuilt after the systematic dismanteling of industry following WW1, they've rebuilt after WW2 and now theyre once again a world industrial power.


----------



## Spatula (Jan 23, 2020)

My theory is that the land resources and the other people around you determine how you can evolve as a race. 
Out of Africa, only the northern African civilizations such as Egypt were thriving for millennia, because they had the most fertile land, therefore they were relatively rich as a nation, therefore more people of higher classes could get decent education.  They were also in the mediteranean trade of that era, trading goods with Mycenaean Greece, up to the Celts in Britain and of course the middle eastern empires. 

Even if a civ didn't have a certain type of resource, they could still trade and use those goods and implement them in their lives. 
Which is why the pacific civs and Australian aboriginals were living primitively like cavemen even in the 18th century.  They lacked resources and they lacked communication with other nations to trade stuff to.

Cattle domestication plays a big part too, using cattle to plough the land naturally saves more time, and does more effective work. Which is why North American tribes were less advanced than mesoamerican and south American empires.


----------



## Some JERK (Jan 23, 2020)

I love this topic because no matter where it gets posted, invariably a bunch of idiots pile into it thinking that they're some kind of genius because they don't understand how probability distribution works.


----------



## Edgeworth (Jan 23, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> I am talking about this quote :_Technically speaking, Jews and Asians tend to have the highest number of people with higher IQ, etc etc. but "geniuses" can be found in any race, similar to mental exceptionalism._
> Anyway this thread is very dumb,because every race, nationality, sex, religion, etc. has their own advantages and disadvantages.



Well, yeah of course. I didn't say that ALL Jews are super smart and I DID say that it was an arbitrary system used to generalise groups of people


----------



## PowersOfPowers (Jan 23, 2020)

An amazing amount of disinformation and FUD about IQ in this topic from all sides of the debate.

No, IQ was not invented as part of eugenics nor was it invented by Jews. It was slowly developed at the end of the 19th Century by a Gentile British Psychologist working in an upper class boarding school who noticed that pupils who did well in one subject tended to do well in all and likewise that the inverse, those who did poorly in one tended to do poorly in all, was also true.

*g, *The term that has come from this history, is a term used to describe what can be thought of as the innate "general processing power" of the brain. IQ is a term for a scale that attempts to measure *g* in an objective, repeatable, and reliable way. IQ as a measure of _*g *_seems to bear out that it's not just "intellect" as you might conventionally think of it. IQ correlates with many measures of both short and long term memory, and correlates inversely with reaction time and visual  and auditory Absolute Threshold (those who have higher IQs tend to be able to detect dimmer lights flashed for shorter durations than those with lower IQ). There have also been several studies that have found that IQ correlates with what people conventionally define as "intelligent" in that if you put a number of people in the room and ask them to chat with each other and rank everyone in the room on Intelligence it tends to correlate with what IQ tests measure, and the correlation becomes stronger the longer the conversation is.

IQ, in so far as IQ is a reliable measure of the central intelligence factor, *g*, is a meaningful predictor and is the single most well established and predictively powerful metric in all of Psychometrics. The US Army has found that the more intelligent a soldier is, as measured by the ASVAB which correlates highly with gold standard IQ tests like WAIS and Raven's Progressive Matrices, the more accurate a soldier is and the less likely to become a casualty he is, among other noticeable effects. The Army has likewise also found the corresponding inverse is true. see "McNamara's Folley" lecture on Youtube for more information.

Racial Supremacists, or at least the smart ones, do not see IQ as a single magic bullet that explains 100% of human outcomes on the individual or societal scale, and neither do psychometricians. Factors like Conscientiousness, Agreeability, and other Big 5/Big 3 traits matter a lot, as do specific genes like e.g. the MAOA gene.  Another prime factor is Societal Trust, something that relies far more on pure race than it does anything else. A lot more goes into a successful society than just simply intellect, but a certain average intellect is required for a functional society. Think of an IQ >95 as a prerequisite for a first world civilization, rather than a descriptor of why a civilization is successful.

Environment is important, but only in so far as removing massively harmful things like malnutrition and poisoning. A small number of things are conclusively proven to increase IQ slightly, the biggest single one being breastfeeding, but these all cumulatively add to no more than a few points. Also worth noting the environment itself of that a child resides in is also somewhat of a product of genes being that the parents and community are genetically similar to the child.

IQ testing is the strongest and most reliable at around age 24, where it reaches approximately a .85 test-retest reliability.  Before age 24 and especially before puberty it's increasingly variable and unreliable. You can safely discard any article claiming a prepubescent person as the smartest anything. After about age 50 IQ begins slowly declining irreversibly, though this decline is arrestable with the usual suspects of good diet, good exercise, and good sleep.

Saying a blanket statement that "Asians and Jews are smarter than Europeans" is incredibly misleading. China cheats massively on these tests and only tests cities, completely ignoring the country side. City states like HK and Macau probably do have IQs circa 103-105, but then you're taking an elite sample. Equivalent to taking the average IQ of Cambridge, Massachusetts and declaring it to be the national average. Same problem with Jews, most tests given to Jewish people are done on university students, a group already selected for IQ. There are also plenty of European groups that test well above 100, and even entire states that are >90% European that test above 100. Montana, for example, has an average IQ of ~105 including the white trash. I've seen studies placing Episcopalians at an average IQ of 115, which is on par with or exceeds what Jews are typically touted to have.

Small changes in the means of a Standard Distribution have massively outsized effects at the tails of the distribution. shifting the mean of a bell curve for IQ 5-10 from 100 to 110 or 90 can result in doubling or halving of the numbers of those with IQs >2 standard deviations outside the mean.

The commonly quoted Flynn Effect, that IQ was rising, is both no longer the case and was an example of IQ being differentiable from *g *in that *g *was not rising, only the measurement scale was. *g *in Europe (or among Europeans rather) has dropped anywhere from a half to a full standard deviation from the Georgian era thanks to the various revolutions murdering huge chunks of the highest end of the scale.

In the modern age of computes, Molecular Genetics studies have begun positively identifying specific genes that correlate anywhere from weakly to strongly. These genes both on their own and in combinations as gene clusters play a huge role in brain development, and do in fact vary among races which is known thanks to things like 23 and me.

This is a _very_ surface level chunk of an information iceberg that can easily change how you think about the world if you choose to spend some actual time reading some actual books with actual sources.


----------



## Give Her The D (Jan 23, 2020)

Take a lesson from @Rand /pol/ on how to bait, OP.

Bad bait.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jan 23, 2020)

We don't even properly understand how the human brain functions in the first place. We can't even diagnose mental disorders on anything but opinion. They don't know how depression, PTSD, schizophrenia or even just basic human personality works. Let alone intelligence. We don't even know if IQ actually measures intelligence or if its even accurate.  How do those mental disorders interact with intelligence? Why are lots of intelligent people prone to serious mental problems? Do we know yet? No, we don't. Hurry the fuck up, neurologists.



Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> Here, out of my ass some markers that combined could tell more of the quality of a race than a magic number jews invented because they claim to have this number higher than other species. Nobody cares about your dumb "IQ", there are tons of people more intelligent than a nigger who spend their worthless lives on collecting funko pops and watching star wars. Intelligence is overrated because any living organism only has to do two simple things: survive and spread the genes. That's not particularly complicated but somehow it's the "intelligent" white boy faggot nerds who have a problem with it.



I had a whole arguement planned out but that's actually a lot better than mine.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Jan 23, 2020)

L50LasPak said:


> We don't even properly understand how the human brain functions in the first place. We can't even diagnose mental disorders on anything but opinion. They don't know how depression, PTSD, schizophrenia or even just basic human personality works. Let alone intelligence. We don't even know if IQ actually measures intelligence or if its even accurate.  How do those mental disorders interact with intelligence? Why are lots of intelligent people prone to serious mental problems? Do we know yet? No, we don't. Hurry the fuck up, neurologists.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a whole arguement planned out but that's actually a lot better than mine.



No elaborate argument needed for an obvious thing. If someone honestly takes pride in being able to solve puzzles a bit better than a sub-saharan nigger, that's pathetic as fuck. Problem solving? Yeah it's pretty cool. However in real life the problem you face can weight over half a tonne, be the size of a small car, be able to decapitate you in an instant and is running at you and you have 2 seonds to react. 

IQ fags the type of niggas to not see the difference between these two problems:


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## CunningStunt (Jan 23, 2020)

Before we can definitively declare that one race is inferior to the other because of different IQ scores, we have to know what it is we have actually measured and whether we have measured it properly. Then we have to define "race", because most people are mixed race, even the white supremacists.

So, though experiment: assume skin color is the only characteristic we care about. Measure the IQs of 10,000 people and then classify them based on how much melanin is in their skin (minimum, some, medium, lots, maximum).  Now you can judge people. Or can you?

I personally think that IQ tests are valid as long as they are the ones that are normed across a large sample. The second revision Stanford-Binet with IQs in the 200's (like Marilyn vos Savant) is BS. Those scores are based on some false premises that are then extrapolated into pure nonsense.

Still, every IQ test I've ever taken* relies at least partially on a set of skills that get better with practice. If I give you a letter and one minute to list as many words as possible starting with that letter, will you score higher if you grew up reading novels? How about comic books? How about blog posts? If I give you a sequence of numbers and ask you to figure out the one that is missing, will you score higher if you went to a private elementary school in the suburbs? How about a chaotic public elementary school in a big city?

IQ is only part of the picture. It's not the totality of intelligence. When given a novel problem they have never seen before, the most intelligent human beings will figure it out and make progress on it. The poor kids who patiently teach themselves stuff from books while the world burns around them are way smarter than the rich kids who ace the SATs.

What have we measured? One subset of intelligence. Have we measured it properly? Until we can control for all the factors that may affect IQ scores (and being depressed about your shit hole of a life is one of them), we don't know. 

* administered by psychologists, not the BS ones you find online


----------



## CunningStunt (Jan 23, 2020)

Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> No elaborate argument needed for an obvious thing. If someone honestly takes pride in being able to solve puzzles a bit better than a sub-saharan nigger, that's pathetic as fuck. Problem solving? Yeah it's pretty cool. However in real life the problem you face can weight over half a tonne, be the size of a small car, be able to decapitate you in an instant and is running at you and you have 2 seonds to react.
> 
> IQ fags the type of niggas to not see the difference between these two problems:
> 
> View attachment 1111341 View attachment 1111343



Solution to both: play dead.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jan 24, 2020)

"*I have no idea. People who boast about their IQ are losers.* "
-Stephen Hawking


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 24, 2020)

All of the races have a higher IQ than OP


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jan 24, 2020)

Well I'll bite. While I think culture has the largest impact over whether a person will amount to be a contributing member of society, scientifically there will be a difference in the distribution of intelligence between groups that will also have an impact on their overall abilities.

But there is no actual way to know it in the modern world. Even if you had a better, objective test for intelligence (that also depends on how you define intelligence) than IQ, good luck having an academic body actually cooperating with you and publicizing the rather obvious results.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jan 24, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> View attachment 1111529



No, he's right.  I just think there's a missing third panel that says "And yours is lower than even that."


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 24, 2020)

L50LasPak said:


> No, he's right.  I just think there's a missing third panel that says "And yours is lower than even that."



We don't need science to tell us that negros are retarded. Any interaction with them is all the proof you need sir.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 24, 2020)

PowersOfPowers said:


> This is a _very_ surface level chunk of an information iceberg that can easily change how you think about the world if you choose to spend some actual time reading some actual books with actual sources.


Don't worry, you can also read plenty of actual books about such things as Gardner's "multiple intelligences" or whatever other unsupported reasonings as to why IQ is racist and only determined by social economic factors and that it's eurocentric and so on. From what I've learned about IQ, you got things by the right end. But when one reads, indiscriminately, one might just as well end up learning the above.


----------



## Stoneheart (Jan 24, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> All of the races have a higher IQ than OP


I doubt that, the average negro IQ would mean mental retardation in white people and i doubt that we have alot of real retards here.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Jan 24, 2020)

DJ Grelle said:


> >americans
> >white
> lol cope more 56%
> Also I have this superstitious theory that the amerindians cursed the continent that is why america is fucked up
> ...



Sorry friend. If it weren't for The Marshall Plan,  Germany would have looked like Romania under Chauchescu.


----------



## Icasaracht (Jan 24, 2020)

IQ’s just SAT’s bloated twin who is more acclaimed for allegedly being able to gauge at one’s “fluid Intelligence” (i.e. Visual-Spatial pattern identification) which some claim is one’s innate intelligence — different from learned knowledge as the test taker supposedly cannot prepare for its questions in advance.

If you think this through you will realize the above-mentioned stuff is nonsense, ‘cause even randomized pattern-finding is trainable and is influenced by one’s environmental stimuli. So in essence, IQ at best is good for identifying outliers that are incapable of learning in the normal environment. It does not, however, test any non-disabled test-taker’s innate intelligence. The variation of scores in groups and between such are most likely environmental. Black children adopted in the European families have no intellectual ailment when tested alongside their white peers, for example.

When blacks get shit IQ test scores, especially in the shitty US states, it’s quite safe to assume that a lowly upbringing, coupled with a lack of mental stimulation and any other nurture-based problem, is the real culprit of their low score. Same will go for the underperforming whites.

Having said all that, intelligence is indeed partly genetic, we just do not have the technology to determine as to how much. All those “intelligence genes” in experiments were and are, to date, not replicable. And no such tests accounted for race, because it’s retarded to do so.

“Race” is not utilized by the modern scientific community because it is a useless concept, and trying to argue for its existence (outside the realms of social constructs) is as autistic as defending phrenology.

Ignoring all of the above. Even IF one race was proven to be less intelligent than another, how does that make it worth less? Intelligence isn’t a basis for discrimination in of itself, unless you’re shit-posting or whatever.



Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> IQ fags the type of niggas to not see the difference between these two problems:
> 
> View attachment 1111341 View attachment 1111343



They’re both un-bearable for the mentally disabled.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 24, 2020)

This whole thing is a chicken before egg ouroboros. 

"They're stupid because they're poor!" 

"No they're poor because they're stupid!"


----------



## Grinrow (Jan 25, 2020)

/Pol says that black people have lower iqs than normal so they're subhuman. But then I read that the joos have higher iqs than whites so its definitely ran by the jooish conspiracy and shouldn't be trust worthy.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Jan 25, 2020)

Franjevina said:


> View attachment 1110945


Such a comparison says little about race and intelligence. If people who live in grass huts haven't "progressed" in millennia it could be, because everything they need is locally available.

In order to build tall buildings out of brick and steel, you need a hell of a lot of infrastructure. In fact maintaining the buildings and the infrastructure is cumbersome and arguably unsustainable. Takes a heck of a lot of resources. 

But thing is, you live in a grass hut it serves the same purpose as an apartment in the city. Shelter. And if some grass blows away, you just find more and stick it on. No worries about eviction, rent going up, the A.C. failing, etc.

So basing your assessment of a race's intelligence, based on their society's choice of housing, is an error. 

The measure of how intelligent a society is, is its capacity to perpetuate itself.


----------



## FuckedUp (Jan 25, 2020)

@Alec Benson Leary

I know someone briefly brought up the Flynn Effect in the last page, but I'm surprised nobody ever brings it up in regard to race realism arguments.

I'm too lazy to link to an article, but I remember reading that in the 1990s some researchers re-adminstered one of the first IQ tests to a random sample of the population and the average score ended up being around 130. Also, the number of kids being diagnosed with mental re.tardation slowly decreased from the time the WISC-R was released until the WISC-III was, at which point the number shot back up.

Even more is that the scores on the *culture-fair* parts went up the most. So yeah. Environment _can_ make a pretty fucking huge difference.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 25, 2020)

Grinrow said:


> /Pol says that black people have lower iqs than normal so they're subhuman. But then I read that the joos have higher iqs than whites so its definitely ran by the jooish conspiracy and shouldn't be trust worthy.











						church people eating grass
					






					youtu.be
				




Totally not subhuman


----------



## Affluent Reptilian (Jan 25, 2020)

PowersOfPowers said:


> An amazing amount of disinformation and FUD about IQ in this topic from all sides of the debate.
> 
> No, IQ was not invented as part of eugenics nor was it invented by Jews. It was slowly developed at the end of the 19th Century by a Gentile British Psychologist working in an upper class boarding school who noticed that pupils who did well in one subject tended to do well in all and likewise that the inverse, those who did poorly in one tended to do poorly in all, was also true.
> 
> ...



This post accords pretty much exactly with my understanding of things.  

There's a great recently posted article on the site Human Varieties that traces a lot of the thinking on this, taking Arthur Jensen's 1969 article concerning the Head Start program, which I'd encouraged people to read if they have any interest: https://humanvarieties.org/2019/12/...ot-unreasonable-hypothesis-after-fifty-years/

Charles Murray's new book that looks at class, race and genetics is coming out on the 28th of January, too - despite what you may have heard, The Bell Curve holds up remarkably well.  Murray is also a pretty thoughtful political scientist - he predicted the growing polarisation of America that has really come to prominence in the last five years or so back in the '90s.  I expect his new book will be pretty good.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 25, 2020)

Here's the dirty little secret.

Let's say it was proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that one race is more intelligent than the other, ok, but guess what? That still wouldn't mean violence or mistreatment of a certain people is justified.

It would mean that maybe society should be restructured for what's best for everyone, but it wouldn't mean genocide is the answer, every race has a right to their existence on this planet (and to be fair, that includes white people too)

I will never not be uncomfortable with violent "day of the rope" type fantasies, I do think the reality of race, whatever it is, should be looked at in a clear eyed and honest way without political baggage, but the answers certainly don't lie in violence.


----------



## DJ Grelle (Jan 25, 2020)

Non-Expert! said:


> Sorry friend. If it weren't for The Marshall Plan,  Germany would have looked like Romania under Chauchescu.


Eh that's not very accurate. Germany didnt get that much and until 1951 the allies were thinking of de-industrializing Germany and turning it into a pastoral state, all part of the marshall plan. Furthermore, you had things like operation paperclip and its soviet equivalent, and the confiscation of patents and copyrights which essentially sapped Germany of much of their technological talent.
If there was anything that helped the germans with their post-war economy it was the ECSC and European integration, how bloated it might be today. 
The marshallplan is not the source of the german wirtschaftswunder.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jan 25, 2020)

Here's a dirty little secret. All races have an equally low IQ if you average things out.

Idiocracy was on to something.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jan 25, 2020)

I don't know how much truth is in this, but I do find it funny that anyone who tries to talk about this gets called out as a white supremacist despite it not being white people getting the highest scores.


----------



## PowersOfPowers (Jan 25, 2020)

Affluent Reptilian said:


> Charles Murray's new book that looks at class, race and genetics is coming out on the 28th of January, too - despite what you may have heard, The Bell Curve holds up remarkably well.


That's what got me started down the rabbit hole. I had become mildly curious about just what truth there may have been in IQ and naturally stumbled upon The Bell Curve when researching the topic. After reading the entry on wikipedia and all the various leftists claiming all these things about how idiotic and horrible and wrong this book was, I found a PDF copy online for free and just read the thing. When I realized that nearly every serious academic criticism of the book that wasn't just "Murray Man Bad" was directly addressed and refuted in the book and that anyone who used those arguments either hadn't read the book or was being disingenuous, that's when is started to take the topic a little bit more seriously. As an example of the seriousness with which he entreats the topic, the chapter on race and IQ has an opening paragraph that basically reads "Yes I know a whole bunch of you opened this book to this chapter without reading anything else and you want to use it to claim some political thing or another. Please realize that without reading the rest of this book this section lacks full context and you shouldn't base any serious decision on this chapter without reading anything else"

Every book Murray has written since has been a goldmine of useful information for the modern world.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jan 25, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> It would mean that maybe society should be restructured for what's best for everyone, but it wouldn't mean genocide is the answer, every race has a right to their existence on this planet (and to be fair, that includes white people too)


I completely agree. Deer and hogs are beautiful creatures that have a right to exist just like niggers and abos and should be prevented from going extinct, but if overpopulation is causing problems we should think about what's best for everyone.


----------



## Longjack Attack (Jan 25, 2020)

Here's my little take on it

If you're able to cough up enough intelligence to live your life with stability and rationally without resorting to full blown degeneracy then IQ doesn't mean Jack. That goes to whoever regardless of race. 

For the big brainers that do complain about "muh 400 IQ", you better put that big brain to use and do something productive if not, just talking about it will make you look sloppy.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 25, 2020)

Oh it's this thread again.


----------



## snailslime (Jan 25, 2020)

every time someone on the internet brings this up, i tell them to bow down to me since according to statistics, my intelligence is superior to theirs.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 25, 2020)

snailslime said:


> every time someone on the internet brings this up, i tell them to bow down to me since according to statistics, my intelligence is superior to theirs.


"Niggers have lower IQ than me, they are thus subhuman.  Jews have higher IQ than me, therefore... fuck."


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 25, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> "Niggers have lower IQ than me, they are thus subhuman.  Jews have higher IQ than me, therefore... fuck."



No we're saying niggers have the IQ on par with that of mentally challenged individuals. 




Dom Cruise said:


> Here's the dirty little secret.
> 
> Let's say it was proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that one race is more intelligent than the other, ok, but guess what? That still wouldn't mean violence or mistreatment of a certain people is justified.
> 
> ...



Society is already structured to cater to niggers. They can get lower grades than any other race and still get accepted into universities, they can sue you for perceived discrimination if they get offended over something, and the media worships them. I say just bring back segregation for niggers only. Every other race hates them more than we do and we'll all get along just fine without them.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 25, 2020)

Duke Nukem said:


> Here's a dirty little secret. All races have an equally low IQ if you average things out.
> 
> Idiocracy was on to something.



Idiocracy truly was insanely on point, people really are dumber now than they were in the past.

But what's hilarious is what Idiocracy got wrong and that's the "aesthetics" of things, it envisioned the future of idiots as basically being a blend of white trash and ghetto culture, what it didn't see coming was upper class hipster idiots who aren't as "trashy" but are still just as dumb and easily manipulated.

"There's that problematic talk again, bro"



Rice Is Ready said:


> Society is already structured to cater to niggers. They can get lower grades than any other race and still get accepted into universities, they can sue you for perceived discrimination if they get offended over something, and the media worships them. I say just bring back segregation for niggers only. Every other race hates them more than we do and we'll all get along just fine without them.



But it isn't structured in a way that seems very efficient because it's working under the assumption that they are equal, what would an unpretentious society that gives up chasing the ideal of "equality" and instead just strived for stability and security for black America look like?

Here's something white racists don't want to hear but it's true, one way or the other whether blacks are inferior or not they've still been mistreated by white America, slavery was wrong and should have never happened in the first place, lynchings were wrong, any crimes committed should have been handled by the justice system.

I've read about a lynching once where they burned a black man alive, people left directly from their Sunday Church services to watch this, the guy begged God for mercy and these good white Christians decided to just watch him burn alive, then they _cut off his knuckles and sold them as souvenirs._

That is some sick, barbaric shit, the Bible says you reap what you sow and white America sowed a lot of violence against blacks, is there any surprise that it's been reaping it? Doesn't the Bible say "treat others the way you wish to be treated"? What message did so much brutal violence against black America send that they might have taken to heart?

Let me ask you this, is it ok for a guy to brutally beat a dog to death just because it's "inferior" to him?

If you wanna get "real" about race we can get real and that's the reality, white America has done wrong when handling it's black population historically, that doesn't excuse any bad modern black behavior, but it also doesn't means whites should get too high up on their high horse, the only way to a better tomorrow is for everyone to take a look in the mirror and face the truth.

But anyway, I'm playing Devil's advocate when I talk about black inferiority, because I'm not sold on that yet and what I can't help but wonder is that while you seem to think society is already structured to cater to blacks, I'm not so sure, instead I think the opposite may true thanks to Democrat policies that purposely keeps black America behind so they can have a reliable voting block.

The Democrats have created a culture of coddling, rather than one of self sufficiency and they're trying to do that for everyone, to turn us all into good little idiots and reliable voters.

The truth is that the powers that be want to keep blacks struggling, they're easier to exploit that way, the last thing they want is true equality.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jan 25, 2020)

At the bottom is whatever the race OP is, since he or she was hoping for some "Neo-Nazi hate comments" to screencap and report somewhere, or perhaps even use in a retarded PhD thesis?


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 25, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Idiocracy truly was insanely on point, people really are dumber now than they were in the past.
> 
> But what's hilarious is what Idiocracy got wrong and that's the "aesthetics" of things, it envisioned the future of idiots as basically being a blend of white trash and ghetto culture, what it didn't see coming was upper class hipster idiots who aren't as "trashy" but are still just as dumb and easily manipulated.
> 
> ...



I agree bring back segregation. It's too dangerous having negros in school with our precious white babies. Also I don't give a shit about lynchings because more Italians were lynched than negros and I don't hear them crying or looking for handouts.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 26, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> what it didn't see coming was upper class hipster idiots who aren't as "trashy" but are still just as dumb and easily manipulated.


Maybe not by appearance or at first glance, but you look at their sex lives and they are just as, if not trashier.



snailslime said:


> every time someone on the internet brings this up, i tell them to bow down to me since according to statistics, my intelligence is superior to theirs.



How does displaying an inability to seperate group statistics from individual statistics display that you're even among the average of your group?


----------



## Urist Steelthrone (Jan 26, 2020)

I see no valuable discussion here. Liberals are gonna deny deny deny.



Dom Cruise said:


> Here's the dirty little secret.
> 
> Let's say it was proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that one race is more intelligent than the other, ok, but guess what? That still wouldn't mean violence or mistreatment of a certain people is justified.
> 
> ...



Devil's advocate: This policy would guarantee a white majority anyway due to white people's wide SD. If race centrism is evil then most POC's would be gone. White people hate their race the most. You would have to keep women for population reasons.


----------



## snailslime (Jan 27, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> How does displaying an inability to seperate group statistics from individual statistics display that you're even among the average of your group?


I could ask you the same question. Why do you believe your IQ is superior to the ones of the people you're mocking?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 27, 2020)

snailslime said:


> I could ask you the same question.


Why would you? I do seperate group statistics from individual statistics. I try to use the right level of magnification for the topic under discussion.



> Why do you believe your IQ is superior to the ones of the people you're mocking?


I wasn't mocking people, I was mocking you.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Jan 28, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> I agree bring back segregation. It's too dangerous having negros in school with our precious white babies. Also I don't give a shit about lynchings because more Italians were lynched than negros and I don't hear them crying or looking for handouts.


I agree. In the interest of Negroes across America and beyond, we should keep all whites safely contained as far away as possible,


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Jan 29, 2020)

Spatula said:


> My theory is that the land resources and the other people around you determine how you can evolve as a race.
> Out of Africa, only the northern African civilizations such as Egypt were thriving for millennia, because they had the most fertile land, therefore they were relatively rich as a nation, therefore more people of higher classes could get decent education.  They were also in the mediteranean trade of that era, trading goods with Mycenaean Greece, up to the Celts in Britain and of course the middle eastern empires.
> 
> Even if a civ didn't have a certain type of resource, they could still trade and use those goods and implement them in their lives.
> ...


There was another thread in deep thoughts I can't find right now but I wrote something a while back related to this: basically I took the Guns, Germs, and Steel approach and pointed out that environmental/circumstantial pressures have far more of an impact on why certain societies developed and gained advantages the way they did, and the strange thing is that so many people terrified of white supremacy should agree with this - because if true it fully discredits the idea that Africans and Indians and other darker skinned people are just naturally incapable - yet they don't. 

Europe could develop a booming population because they had fertile land. I think they also developed a more disciplined and competitive attitude at large because one thing Europe has to deal with that Africa doesn't is winter. That puts a massive time pressure to grow your crops on a rigid timetable and also figure out how to store it so that your civilization doesn't starve to death once the snow falls. This will spur the development of farming and machinery technology. I posited it's also why religious institutions became organized political powers in Europe while indigenous African religions mostly remained small and animistic tribal practices - if nothing else people needed to follow a church that would tell give them rules to follow just so they didn't succumb to the elements. Most places in Africa capable of growing crops don't experience any significant seasonal change so there's no equivalent pressure. 

Hundreds of years of that difference leads to Europeans that live in much more concentrated population centers, which increases their resistance to disease. That competitive spirit needed to fight off nature's wrath led people to focus on expansionism and trade because "we should always grow because there are always new problems and complications on the horizon we can't predict" became part of the zeitgeist. Africans could have built fleets of trade/war ships and colonized the rest of the world too... if Africans had grown up in Europe instead.



Non-Expert! said:


> Such a comparison says little about race and intelligence. If people who live in grass huts haven't "progressed" in millennia it could be, because everything they need is locally available.
> 
> In order to build tall buildings out of brick and steel, you need a hell of a lot of infrastructure. In fact maintaining the buildings and the infrastructure is cumbersome and arguably unsustainable. Takes a heck of a lot of resources.
> 
> But thing is, you live in a grass hut it serves the same purpose as an apartment in the city. Shelter. And if some grass blows away, you just find more and stick it on. No worries about eviction, rent going up, the A.C. failing, etc.


Agreed on the same principle. It's a lot like evolution, and people's misconception of it. Crocodiles haven't remained unchanged for 100 million years because their genes are stupid, it's because their basic form has been perfectly suitable for that long and pressures haven't rendered it obsolete yet. If African peoples still survive in grass huts it's because they just haven't needed to change. Europeans built towers out of stone and steel because Europeans living in grass huts lost half their children to cold snaps every year and they were tired of it.



CunningStunt said:


> Still, every IQ test I've ever taken* relies at least partially on a set of skills that get better with practice. If I give you a letter and one minute to list as many words as possible starting with that letter, will you score higher if you grew up reading novels? How about comic books? How about blog posts? If I give you a sequence of numbers and ask you to figure out the one that is missing, will you score higher if you went to a private elementary school in the suburbs? How about a chaotic public elementary school in a big city?


Basically this is exactly what I think of IQ testing. I don't believe it sufficiently accounts for the meta causes of performance success and failure.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jan 29, 2020)

You know if you really don't like Black/jew/Albanian people constantly building rationales is pointless because the majority of people arnt going to go for it and is probably bullshit anyway because you're knowlegue of the subject is bias and borders on quackery.
 If you hate some can you least hate them _honestly. _So I don't have to keep seeing Big brain IQ threads crop up every couple of months.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Jan 29, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> You know if you really don't like Black/jew/Albanian people constantly building rationales is pointless because the majority of people arnt going to go for it and is probably bullshit anyway because you're knowlegue of the subject is bias and borders on quackery.
> If you hate some can you least hate them _honestly. _So I don't have to keep seeing Big brain IQ threads crop up every couple of months.


Some people simply need a rationale, and an underlying theory, for ranking humanity. The people who are most into this kind of "I am superior because..." tend to be people who sense that most of their pseudo-achievements were even achievable due to the time and place they were born. And they owe a lot to their parents' combination of privilege and planning, and their entitlements which were a matter of legislative decisions that happen to fall in their favor, at a particular point in time. 

They are deeply insecure, because there the only real difference between them, and a Bantu with a bone in his nose, is their white skin, inheritance, acculturation, access to education and US passport. 

So clearly, the bongo-banging indigenous tribesmen of third world countries MUST be less intelligent than I, because I live in a steel clad penthouse, and they live in grass huts. Therefore I am entitled to my privelege, because I am better. 

I have actually seen it with my own two eyes .... while my husband did fieldwork.  These high-IQ privileged types can not even climb a small hill with local tribesmen. They can not survive on their diet because they eat too much, they can not hunt, gather, or even physically keep up. They are also not savvy enough to conserve energy. Their bodies are stiff and sedentary, and they break in the climate. They also don't know when to STFU and calm down. 

So sure ... if you need to rank humanity by their IQ score, to prove that Jews and Chinese are the best, then comes whites, and last comes people from the Congo, do so. But you still can not use that as justification for treating people like human garbage. What does your race's IQ have to do with the quality of life you deserve?

If you can answer that question, I would be thrilled.


----------



## Urist Steelthrone (Jan 29, 2020)

Non-Expert! said:


> Some people simply need a rationale, and an underlying theory, for ranking humanity.



The reason why people do this is because it makes life easier. Humans find patterns. Most humans can't handle complexity so they put people in boxes. However, sometimes it's necessary to save your ass.



Non-Expert! said:


> I have actually seen it with my own two eyes .... while my husband did fieldwork. These high-IQ privileged types can not even climb a small hill with local tribesmen. They can not survive on their diet because they eat too much, they can not hunt, gather, or even physically keep up. They are also not savvy enough to conserve energy. Their bodies are stiff and sedentary, and they break in the climate. They also don't know when to STFU and calm down.



High IQ people who don't use their intelligence and their bodies are wasted potential. Exercise helps with cognitive function.



Non-Expert! said:


> So sure ... if you need to rank humanity by their IQ score, to prove that Jews and Chinese are the best, then comes whites, and last comes people from the Congo, do so. But you still can not use that as justification for treating people like human garbage. What does your race's IQ have to do with the quality of life you deserve?



Jew and Chinese IQ stats are cherrypicked. They use cities/immigrants only and ignore the rest. Luckily, the rest of the east asians are close to the white mean and if they get rid to their conformist nature, their IQs will be higher.

You're right. It isn't a justification for shitting on individuals. Nonetheless, black people use their discrimination as a crutch to do shit to white people. Then they wonder why they're hated so much.

Affirmative action does not work. It just causes workplace discrimination later.

---

There's a lot of problems with IQ testing. One of them is cloudy SD data (all races have non-guassian distribution.)
White people can't go to ghettos without getting shot so the data is fucked up.

It's the best we have. There's plenty of liberals who use IQ but stay anti-racist. Liberals should stop being lazy and challenge racists. I have seen good things come from that.


----------



## jorgoth (Jan 29, 2020)

I think even the "race and IQ" question is basically dancing around the real question, which is what has to be done about the American black underclass, a question that everybody knows the answer to.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 29, 2020)

Let's just get real.

Get the fuck over racism, it's bullshit, that goes for the regressive left too, but let's not let your disdain for them cause you to lose sight of reality and that's racism is simply bullshit.

Treat people as individuals first and foremost, anyone that loses sight of that be it from a left wing or right wing angle is in the wrong.

Again, just get the fuck over it.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Jan 29, 2020)

Urist Steelthrone said:


> The reason why people do this is because it makes life easier. Humans find patterns. Most humans can't handle complexity so they put people in boxes. However, sometimes it's necessary to save your ass.
> 
> High IQ people who don't use their intelligence and their bodies are wasted potential. Exercise helps with cognitive function.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't argue that "blacks are hated so much" and that a white person can't go to the ghetto without getting shot. You are speaking in sweeping generalizations, when maybe it is only true in some cases.  A lot of the time, blacks can't go to the ghetto without being shot either. And a lot of decent black folks are in the wrong place and the wrong time, and get shot. I am talking about Church people, teachers, children...  

IQ is a very limited test. It doesn't test your capacity to navigate complex social situations, to detect irony, to put together an attractive outfit, to paint a mural, to tune a piano, tell a story, etc. It also does not cover common sense, determination or resiliance. it basically screens for how well your mind conforms to a particular type of thinking. 

If more Negroes are in jail per capita, than whites or orientals etc. it might say more about their lack of impulse control, state of fatherlessness (goes back to impulse control)  and desire for instant gratification. If less negroes enroll in college, it might be also due to social pressure. Are your "homies" going to attend higher ed? I know lots of smart people who have poor impulse control. 

Also, what does an IQ actually get you? Since you have this trophy IQ, now you need to work really hard, and compete with the millions of people who also have  a trophy IQ


----------



## Urist Steelthrone (Jan 29, 2020)

Non-Expert! said:


> IQ is a very limited test. It doesn't test your capacity to navigate complex social situations, to detect irony, to put together an attractive outfit, to paint a mural, to tune a piano, tell a story, etc. It also does not cover common sense, determination or resiliance. it basically screens for how well your mind conforms to a particular type of thinking.



I think it's the opposite. IQ have very simple questions that children can answer. It doesn't require you to know quantum physics. The higher your IQ the faster you do all the shit you mentioned. There are different types of IQ: verbal, non-verbal, spatial, math, etc.



Non-Expert! said:


> If more Negroes are in jail per capita, than whites or orientals etc. it might say more about their lack of impulse control, state of fatherlessness (goes back to impulse control) and desire for instant gratification. If less negroes enroll in college, it might be also due to social pressure. Are your "homies" going to attend higher ed? I know lots of smart people who have poor impulse control.



This can be explained by IQ and testosterone levels. Just because you know some smart people with poor impulse control doesn't mean they represent smart people as a whole. Smart people in general have high impulse control. You are correct on social pressure. People should seek an education.



Non-Expert! said:


> Also, what does an IQ actually get you? Since you have this trophy IQ, now you need to work really hard, and compete with the millions of people who also have a trophy IQ



Good academic performance, creativity, ability to abstract, processing speed, learning ability and general life success to name a few.


----------



## Terrorist (Jan 29, 2020)

Sure, it sounds counter-intuitive that humans' genetic adaptation to different environments would stop above the neck, and not impact cognitive processes at all. But consider the following: something something Thomas Sowell something something I Knew A Good One Once. 



Dom Cruise said:


> Treat people as individuals first and foremost, anyone that loses sight of that be it from a left wing or right wing angle is in the wrong.



Guess I should just start walking into large groups of blacks past dark then, since noticing patterns among groups of people is wrong and stupid. 
Have you ever lived or worked around nonwhites? Correct me if I'm wrong here, but it sounds like you haven't.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Jan 29, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> Sure, it sounds counter-intuitive that humans' genetic adaptation to different environments would stop above the neck, and not impact cognitive processes at all. But consider the following: something something Thomas Sowell something something I Knew A Good One Once.
> 
> Guess I should just start walking into large groups of blacks past dark then, since noticing patterns among groups of people is wrong and stupid.
> Have you ever lived or worked around nonwhites? Correct me if I'm wrong here, but it sounds like you haven't.



I know that you are not addressing me, but I think that I can lend some insight. I grew up in St. Louis and attended Midwestern colleges. I have lived in the Souh and in Europe (wont get into specifics). I live in Los Angeles, now. I have pretty much dealt with every kind of person there is, except for aboriginals of exotic islands etc. 
I am not going to be a   and say that we are all intelligent in our own way ...because it is not true. We are also not the same. Yes we all have human DNA but there are physiological reasons for why Alaskan natives are prone to diabetes, Japanese don't process alcohol very well, and Blacks basically kick everybody's asses in every sport on the planet, except syncronized swimming, shotput and gymnastics.

Believe me, I have encountered more than enough stupid and belligerent Whites and Blacks and Hispanics. I have also met very dumb and ignorant people of all colors, with advanced degrees, working in fields like health care admin, social work, criminal justice, education ... etc.  

Basically, it is important to acknowledge that criminality and poverty are not symptoms of racial inferiority any more than high achievements in athletics are symptoms of racial superiority. You could say the same thing about diabetes or skin cancer. Are races that are prone to diabetes inferior? How about whites, who get skin cancer in droves? Are we inferior? 

People are individuals. It is foolish to say that the statistical probability of inheriting one particular strength or weakness defines a person as racially inferior or superior. 

I think that behind a lot of an individual's or a "race's" strengths and weaknesses have to do with the interplay between the environment and what s/he inherited as in DNA, and the lifestyle and rung on the social ladder they were born into.  And a lot of it has to to with attitude, the types of role models they had and access to resources. 

 So IQ meh - life is so much more complicated than that, sorry.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jan 29, 2020)

I saw two basketball-Americans arguing whether 2014 or 2013 came first,  I did assume they were heading to a mensa meeting later or maybe putting in more hours in their mathematics studies.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jan 30, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Let's just get real.
> 
> Get the fuck over racism, it's bullshit, that goes for the regressive left too, but let's not let your disdain for them cause you to lose sight of reality and that's racism is simply bullshit.
> 
> ...


if you're a security guard at a crowded store and you're not paying extra attention to the black males who are statistically 27x more likely than the average person to steal, you're a bad security guard. a little bit of racism is healthy. not being racist at all is insanity and being so racist you can't have a civil interaction with the negro working at the cash register is also insanity.


----------



## annoyingfuck (Jan 30, 2020)

L50LasPak said:


> We don't even properly understand how the human brain functions in the first place. We can't even diagnose mental disorders on anything but opinion. They don't know how depression, PTSD, schizophrenia or even just basic human personality works. Let alone intelligence. We don't even know if IQ actually measures intelligence or if its even accurate.  How do those mental disorders interact with intelligence? Why are lots of intelligent people prone to serious mental problems? Do we know yet? No, we don't. Hurry the fuck up, neurologists.
> 
> I had a whole arguement planned out but that's actually a lot better than mine.



That simply just isn't true, no blanket statement can be made when it comes to research. They have started finding the relationships between genes and disorders; some disorders are already being diagnosed by means other than opinion. There is one overarching reason why it's not mainstream, and that is because of money, who is going to pay for it, when there are still other ways in place?

It's much easier to just deny that any progress is being made, rather than take the time to actually look into the changes that are coming through the research communities, isn't it?


----------



## SilkGnut (Jan 30, 2020)

snailslime said:


> I could ask you the same question. Why do you believe your IQ is superior to the ones of the people you're mocking?


For somebody with a high IQ you sure are not great at comprehension. 

...

Or was that the joke?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 30, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> if you're a security guard at a crowded store and you're not paying extra attention to the black males who are statistically 27x more likely than the average person to steal, you're a bad security guard. a little bit of racism is healthy. not being racist at all is insanity and being so racist you can't have a civil interaction with the negro working at the cash register is also insanity.



I mean, at least you can agree that people shouldn't lay it on thick with the racism.

Nobody's perfect but it's when someone really lays it on thick with the racism does it just come off as absurd to me, a time to get over yourself.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Jan 30, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> if you're a security guard at a crowded store and you're not paying extra attention to the black males who are statistically 27x more likely than the average person to steal, you're a bad security guard. a little bit of racism is healthy. not being racist at all is insanity and being so racist you can't have a civil interaction with the negro working at the cash register is also insanity.



Is this even true?

I have yet to see a lot of black men in retail outlets, in the first place. And I have yet to see an adult black male shoplift. Or white male, for that matter. Not saying it doesn't happen. Just that I haven't seen it.

However I have seen women and children of all colors do their share of shoplifting. Especially that sweet little old lady with a walker and one of those carry-alls under it? Damn, they could get away with murder if they wanted to.

If you are a security guard, and you need to profile, at least do it correctly.

In terms of violent crime, watch for nervous young men of all colors who go in either unaccompanied, or with another guy. If you are just focused on the brothas, store is gonna have some losses, sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jan 30, 2020)

Non-Expert! said:


> Is this even true?
> 
> I have yet to see a lot of black men in retail outlets, in the first place. And I have yet to see an adult black male shoplift. Or white male, for that matter. Not saying it doesn't happen. Just that I haven't seen it.
> 
> ...


I live in an area with very few blacks but lots of beaners, most of the time the beanlets are the ones caught shoplifting. of course you should also keep an eye on the junkies and anyone else that looks poor. that statistic is for all kinds of theft (or maybe it was for all violent crimes, I forget) so maybe poop-colored women and children are more likely to shoplift than men.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Jan 31, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> I live in an area with very few blacks but lots of beaners, most of the time the beanlets are the ones caught shoplifting. of course you should also keep an eye on the junkies and anyone else that looks poor. that statistic is for all kinds of theft (or maybe it was for all violent crimes, I forget) so maybe poop-colored women and children are more likely to shoplift than men.


Beaners, brothas, white boys, chinks, they are all equally bad. All equally stupid, if they are doing stupid shit. All equally dangerous under the same conditions.  Don't kid yourself. I am gonna be blunt with you. Where Blacks get caught is in burglarizing white neighborhoods and Hispanic neighborhoods. They need to stick with Black areas and stay in shape and pull their pants up. Same with scruffy white boys. No scruffy or blue collar looking white guy will blend in a rich neighborhood. Put on a suit, check, your watch, case the neighborhood looking like you have a sense of purpose.

All this race and IQ talk is getting to me. What you need to do, if watching for shoplifters, is watch everybody, because everybody shoplifts. Well I don't, but I walk into a store assuming that security knows that I am capable of doing just that.



Icasaracht said:


> Look everyone, at the end of the day IQ is merited on the grounds that a certain aspect of it can’t be learned or improved upon in advance. This, some argue, allows a psychiatrist to determine a person’s intelligence without the smoke of cultural biases (like needing to know a certain language to even understand the test.) For the sake of that argument, let’s try this experiment:
> 
> Please pay attention to this image:
> View attachment 1122828
> ...


Answer is D. And yes it is culturally biased, because not everybody on the planet has the training to identify a pattern on such an abstract level. In order to master puzzles like this one, it helps a lot to follow the reasoning of a person who get the answers right. I never had that advantage.


----------



## Vajze Shqiptare (Feb 1, 2020)

My opinion is that it's possible but also I think cultural values and discrimination can potentially influence these things. It could be simultaneously true that discrimination is holding some people back and that they may have lower intelligence.  

North Eastern Asians have the highest IQs in the world (are Ashkenaim higher or them?). But the cultural revolution destroyed all the high moral and cultural Chinese values and now Chinese act like total savages. At Shangahi Disney they let their kids shit on ground, trampled a garden, robbed a balloon guy, attacked a guy in a costume, graffiti'd a light post, you could go on.  They mobbed a Costco.  If Blacks did this people would say it proved their mental inferiority. 

Or you could give the example of women in orchestras and many other professions. Women were virtually barred from centuries for participating in orchestras. They were explicitly or implicitly male-only. Vienna Philharmonic banned women until 1997.  Now US orchestras are up to 37% women.  It's been studies that blind auditions - the person is hidden from the view of the judges by a curtain usually - increased the percentage of women being hired.  






						Orchestrating Impartiality: The Impact of “Blind” Auditions on Female Musicians  | Gender Action Portal
					

The difficulties associated with proving and addressing gender discrimination in hiring processes have presented policymakers with a major challenge over the past few decades. In an attempt to overcome gender-biased hiring, a vast majority of symphony orchestras revised their hiring practices...




					gap.hks.harvard.edu
				




So I think it could be cultural effects and discrimination to an extent.  Almost all the studies on these race IQ difference are done by literal white supremacists who also always seem to strongly dislike women as well.  I know in terms of what these guys have said about women, I've read very convincing studies by less obviously biased researchers that didn't match their conclusions.


----------



## Voltaire (Feb 1, 2020)

Dear /Pol/ if you want a huwhite wife then get off the internet, quit worshipping homosexual catboy lovers and make something of yourself. Or keep making these 'ironic' shitty bait threads thinking anyone outside your echo chamber cares. Up to you.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Feb 7, 2020)

Icasaracht said:


> Look everyone, at the end of the day IQ is merited on the grounds that a certain aspect of it can’t be learned or improved upon in advance. This, some argue, allows a psychiatrist to determine a person’s intelligence without the smoke of cultural biases (like needing to know a certain language to even understand the test.) For the sake of that argument, let’s try this experiment:
> 
> Please pay attention to this image:
> View attachment 1122828
> ...



Yeah, the guys here seem to think that it's all a multiple-choice Western civ test or some shit. IQ tests are mostly logic patterns that any functioning person should be able to complete.


----------



## niggerhater1488 (Feb 8, 2020)

based troll thread


----------



## Oglooger (Feb 12, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Here's the dirty little secret.
> 
> Let's say it was proven beyond a shadow of a doubt that one race is more intelligent than the other, ok, but guess what? That still wouldn't mean violence or mistreatment of a certain people is justified.
> 
> ...


the Day of the Rope was mostly an American fantasy invented by Dr Pierce  for a shitty pulp novel, and the KKK being faggots, so you're pretty much spot on.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Feb 13, 2020)

Most people already know that Africans are inclined towards a lower I.Q. What most people don't know is that they actually don't care. Society doesn't have to argue against it for them or give them patronizing comments (but you're so athletic). Most blacks in the U.S especially don't really have an interest in education. Low I.Q aside, most flat out are not interested.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 13, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> Treat people as individuals first and foremost, anyone that loses sight of that be it from a left wing or right wing angle is in the wrong.


I said it before and I'll say it again. Use the right level of magnification.

The main thing that happens when you delete our data on race and IQ, is that the only other interpretation of the different results between groups becomes racism. There are no other interpretations that remain. And somehow there it's okay to apply group analysis to prove the existance of racism. But when it comes to other analysis, it has to be done at the individual level.

If you can only examine things at individual level, you can not ever look at group results. You can't look at men being more prevalent rapists, you can't look at women having lower sentencing for the same crimes, you can't look at structural problems with casting couch hollywood and only approach it on a case by case basis.

I couldn't warn my kid about gypsy's. Yes, I'm sure that too is very racist. I've had four crimes commited against me by gypsy's and only one civil conversation. The civil conversation was when a gypsy woman complained about gypsy's facing prejudice and that everybody said they steal. And then another customer warned me that she had been stuffing her bag with our fruit and when we turned over her bag it was full of our fruit.

So the one time I trusted and gave benefit of the doubt it was taken advantage of. Should I continue to treat them as individuals and pretend not to notice when someone is a gypsy? Or should I take reasonable precaution and make the path to earning my trust longer?

The world is complex and you can never know everything. Certainly you can't deal with mass migration by "treating them as individuals". It makes sense to compare group differences, because it will result in group results.

The same goes for more mutable characteristics than IQ: there's a reason some businesses require spanish speaking of employees and it isn't because individual americans decided to prefer to be served in spanish.

And you don't have to agree with my views on immigration either; nor my views on iq or on racism.

But you should stop using the wrong level of magnification. You can't look at how gasses act and the differences between them if you are only allowed to look at a single molecule at a time. And you can't predict how even gasses with slightly different mass will end up acting differently, combusting differently and so on. And then you can't look at groups of humans and predict group aggregate behaviour (for whatever grouping gives the most accurate identification and prediction combination).

To say you can only look at individual level is just a thoughtstopping technique. It's either intellectual ineptitude or intellectual dishonesty to engage in it. You shouldn't do it.


----------



## #zzz (Feb 25, 2020)

> Are races with lower IQ worth less than those of higher IQ?



When the whole "Race Realists" thing comes up it's usually a front for White supremacy.  Because why would you value peoples purely on IQ?  I'd rather a stupid friendly neighbor than a High IQ Murderer Neighbor.  And a White supremacist is usually proving themselves on the low end of the IQ bell curve themselves, because statisically Jews and Asians score higher on IQ tests, therefore you have to come to the conclusion that you aren't the master race.  So basically they just owned themselves.


----------



## HensKenKline (Feb 25, 2020)

"Worth less" implies that there's only one valid measure of worth, which doesn't ring very true. It really depends on the context. Worth less as programmers, engineers and mathematicians? Pretty much. Worth less as some kind of overarching and objective measure without context? That's pretty hard to argue for. And as others have pointed out, you're talking about averages. There's really dumb white people and really smart niggers out there, but there's gonna be more white geniuses than black ones.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 26, 2020)

#zzz said:


> When the whole "Race Realists" thing comes up it's usually a front for White supremacy.  Because why would you value peoples purely on IQ?  I'd rather a stupid friendly neighbor than a High IQ Murderer Neighbor.  And a White supremacist is usually proving themselves on the low end of the IQ bell curve themselves, because statisically Jews and Asians score higher on IQ tests, therefore you have to come to the conclusion that you aren't the master race.  So basically they just owned themselves.



So many leaps of logic here.

Just stems from the smear that every white advocate must be, by definition a white supremacist. Suddenly the thoughtstopping technique I described is no longer applied. No longer do we look at individual stances, no longer do we treat it as individuals. Suddenly we have to look at it as a group and the dangers that group represents.

Let's look at it from a distance. How would we know that race realism is mostly a dishonest front?


----------



## #zzz (Feb 26, 2020)

HensKenKline said:


> "Worth less" implies that there's only one valid measure of worth, which doesn't ring very true. It really depends on the context. Worth less as programmers, engineers and mathematicians? Pretty much. Worth less as some kind of overarching and objective measure without context? That's pretty hard to argue for. And as others have pointed out, you're talking about averages. There's really dumb white people and really smart niggers out there, but there's gonna be more white geniuses than black ones.



Yeah but talking about engineers and scientists, you've already assumed these people have the discipline or the desire to pursue those fields.  Someone can be intelligent and lazy or intelligent and undisciplined or unambitious.  Just because someone passes some intelligence bar, means they will by default be successful.  There are plenty of slow witted hardworking people very successful in their fields right now.



Lemmingwise said:


> Just stems from the smear that every white advocate must be, by definition a white supremacist.



I said usually not always.


----------



## HensKenKline (Feb 27, 2020)

#zzz said:


> Yeah but talking about engineers and scientists, you've already assumed these people have the discipline or the desire to pursue those fields.  Someone can be intelligent and lazy or intelligent and undisciplined or unambitious.  Just because someone passes some intelligence bar, means they will by default be successful.  There are plenty of slow witted hardworking people very successful in their fields right now.



Sure, but high enough IQ is like the basic prerequisite for some stuff. No matter how disciplined you are, you're just not gonna make it in some fields if you don't have that.


----------



## Caesare (Feb 27, 2020)

Non-Expert! said:


> And I have yet to see an adult black male shoplift. Or white male, for that matter. Not saying it doesn't happen. Just that I haven't seen it.



Nor should you. You're not gonna see anyone stealing if they're any good at it. The people you noticed are the ones getting caught, the amateurs, the women, children, and old ladies (lol) that you mentioned.

As far as crimes go, if you look at statistics you will notice some patterns that start to emerge racially. Blacks tend to commit more violent crimes than anyone else, whereas latinos are the leaders in sexual deviant type crimes like child molestation and incest.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 27, 2020)

#zzz said:


> I said usually not always


Read my question at the end and you see that's exactly how I read it. Or better yet, try to answer the question.


----------



## #zzz (Feb 27, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Read my question at the end and you see that's exactly how I read it. Or better yet, try to answer the question.



Well I was going by the OP.  Which was pretty blatant. 



HensKenKline said:


> Sure, but high enough IQ is like the basic prerequisite for some stuff. No matter how disciplined you are, you're just not gonna make it in some fields if you don't have that.



Sure, but realistically you can't have a nation of Scientists, you still need ditch diggers, and truck drivers, and people that don't just leave their because they can't stand doing anymore physics equations in their head just to stave off boredom.  

Plus no Government in the world wants a population of high IQ people.  As Gore Vidal said "Why would the people in power want an intelligent and informed public?".  If anything their goal and the goal of corporations, would be to decrease the amount of IQ and reliable information the public can access, because that would allow them easier control and easier marketability towards them.


----------



## HensKenKline (Feb 27, 2020)

#zzz said:


> Sure, but realistically you can't have a nation of Scientists, you still need ditch diggers, and truck drivers, and people that don't just leave their because they can't stand doing anymore physics equations in their head just to stave off boredom.
> 
> Plus no Government in the world wants a population of high IQ people.  As Gore Vidal said "Why would the people in power want an intelligent and informed public?".  If anything their goal and the goal of corporations, would be to decrease the amount of IQ and reliable information the public can access, because that would allow them easier control and easier marketability towards them.


Oh for sure, I agree on all counts. Incidentally, an evil evil person might suggest that this is why governments make an effort to import a lot of people from low IQ regions and give them positions of social power over the native population.


----------



## Calandrino (Feb 28, 2020)

#zzz said:


> When the whole "Race Realists" thing comes up it's usually a front for White supremacy.  Because why would you value peoples purely on IQ?  I'd rather a stupid friendly neighbor than a High IQ Murderer Neighbor.


Comparing murder rates is also an alleged front for White supremacy.


----------



## #zzz (Feb 28, 2020)

Calandrino said:


> Comparing murder rates is also an alleged front for White supremacy.



Yeah but I see that as just inflaming things, I wonder whats the point?  By having this debate?  Segregation?  Race War?  The South shall rise again?  Start murdering people with downs? Enslave stupid inbred white yokels?  Is that what people want? I dunno.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Feb 28, 2020)

Vajze Shqiptare said:


> My opinion is that it's possible but also I think cultural values and discrimination can potentially influence these things. It could be simultaneously true that discrimination is holding some people back and that they may have lower intelligence.
> 
> North Eastern Asians have the highest IQs in the world (are Ashkenaim higher or them?). But the cultural revolution destroyed all the high moral and cultural Chinese values and now Chinese act like total savages. At Shangahi Disney they let their kids shit on ground, trampled a garden, robbed a balloon guy, attacked a guy in a costume, graffiti'd a light post, you could go on.  They mobbed a Costco.  If Blacks did this people would say it proved their mental inferiority.
> 
> ...








						Did blind orchestra auditions really benefit women? «  Statistical Modeling, Causal Inference, and Social Science
					






					statmodeling.stat.columbia.edu
				




The link directly above your link, in google, disputes the conclusion of your link.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Feb 28, 2020)

#zzz said:


> Yeah but I see that as just inflaming things, I wonder whats the point?  By having this debate?  Segregation?  Race War?  The South shall rise again?  Start murdering people with downs? Enslave stupid inbred white yokels?  Is that what people want? I dunno.



Yeah maaaan nothing matters just let negros kill and rape your family.  Segregation is a good start and most blacks would be for it.


----------



## #zzz (Feb 28, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> Yeah maaaan nothing matters just let negros kill and rape your family.  Segregation is a good start and most blacks would be for it.



Okay so let's take this theoretically that they pass a law segregating blacks.  So now you have to determine how black is black and start blood testing people for it, start breaking up multiracial families, then you have to wonder so is black entertainment segregated as well?  Cultural influence?  I can see you clearly thought this through.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Feb 28, 2020)

#zzz said:


> Okay so let's take this theoretically that they pass a law segregating blacks.  So now you have to determine how black is black and start blood testing people for it, start breaking up multiracial families, then you have to wonder so is black entertainment segregated as well?  Cultural influence?  I can see you clearly thought this through.



No you fucking don't idiot you just look at them am I speaking to Sargon right now?? If you can't tell a black from a white by looking at them you should end yourself. Also black cultural influence has been nothing but negative and is the reason we have wiggers. It promotes criminal behavior and glorifies it.


----------



## #zzz (Feb 28, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> No you fucking don't idiot you just look at them am I speaking to Sargon right now?? If you can't tell a black from a white by looking at them you should end yourself. Also black cultural influence has been nothing but negative and is the reason we have wiggers. It promotes criminal behavior and glorifies it.



okay black or white since you will be the new boss of who is black or not.


----------



## Longjack Attack (Feb 28, 2020)

Of course that chick is obviously white, ya silly goose.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Feb 28, 2020)

#zzz said:


> okay black or white since you will be the new boss of who is black or not.
> 
> View attachment 1165526



Some kind of abomination. Put it on an island where it won't bother anybody. I guess mutts will need their own space since neither side is very accepting of them.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 29, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> Some kind of abomination. Put it on an island where it won't bother anybody. I guess mutts will need their own space since neither side is very accepting of them.


Accepting that fact is the best case against race mixing.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Mar 1, 2020)

#zzz said:


> okay black or white since you will be the new boss of who is black or not.
> 
> View attachment 1165526


Puerto Rican or Dominican or Cuban. She is NOT 100% European in any way shape or form. She is a descendent of Slaves in the New World, with European and Indigenous admixture over several generations.


----------



## #zzz (Mar 1, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> Some kind of abomination. Put it on an island where it won't bother anybody. I guess mutts will need their own space since neither side is very accepting of them.



Now we need a special island?  Whos gonna pay for the mutt island?  Whos gonna pay to segregate everyone?  You think the majority of the public would vote for someone running on this platform?  What world are you in.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Mar 2, 2020)

#zzz said:


> Now we need a special island?  Whos gonna pay for the mutt island?  Whos gonna pay to segregate everyone?  You think the majority of the public would vote for someone running on this platform?  What world are you in.



Who's gonna pay to segregate everyone? I'm guessing the tax payers like they did before. You're acting like it's never been done before and will never work when it already has happened and was better than what we have now. There used to be a black Wallstreet now they just have EBT and BET. We already pay to house and feed these dumb niggers anyway it'd be better to just pay for a walled off "Escape From New York" style area to stuff them niggas in. Also Trump's platform was building a wall between us and savage south America. Marcus Garvey received an outpouring of support when he tried to bring all the negros back to Africa as well. White people don't want to be around black people and vice versa. We will never get along as a people.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 2, 2020)

#zzz said:


> Whos gonna pay for the mutt island?


Mexico.

Just trust me, dude.


----------



## #zzz (Mar 2, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> Marcus Garvey received an outpouring of support when he tried to bring all the negros back to Africa as well.



What you are a time traveller from 1912?


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Mar 2, 2020)

#zzz said:


> What you are a time traveller from 1912?



I guess everything that ever happened in history needs to be verified by a time traveler to match your autistic standards?


----------



## #zzz (Mar 2, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> I guess everything that ever happened in history needs to be verified by a time traveler to match your autistic standards?



So what you are saying is, today if a candidate rolled out a segregated population bill, based on racial IQ, the majority of people would be for it, as well as "mutt island"?


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Mar 2, 2020)

#zzz said:


> So what you are saying is, today if a candidate rolled out a segregated population bill, based on racial IQ, the majority of people would be for it, as well as "mutt island"?



Why don't you make a poll? Like I said Trump won.


----------



## #zzz (Mar 3, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> Why don't you make a poll? Like I said Trump won.



You seem to think like hardcore Democrats that Trump = Nazism.  Instead of nationalism and economic protectionism.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Mar 3, 2020)

#zzz said:


> So what you are saying is, today if a candidate rolled out a segregated population bill, based on racial IQ, the majority of people would be for it, as well as "mutt island"?


This is a prime example of trolling, to the Nth degree. 

Why the hell do we need to segregate non-White from the rest of the US population? 
What is so great about White people, anyway? 
Not quite getting the reasoning here, or the purpose behind such a drastic move. 
Or even more to the point, the justification for such a cruel proposal, even in jest.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Mar 3, 2020)

#zzz said:


> You seem to think like hardcore Democrats that Trump = Nazism.  Instead of nationalism and economic protectionism.



Ok than just segregate niggers for "economic protectionism" and stop crying already nigger lover. 



Non-Expert! said:


> This is a prime example of trolling, to the Nth degree.
> 
> Why the hell do we need to segregate non-White from the rest of the US population?
> What is so great about White people, anyway?
> ...



No we need to segregate negros only. Everyone else seems to be getting along together just fine. Whites, Asians, Hispanics, Arabs, and Jews don't want to live around blacks. And it's not because white people are great or whatever your saying it's so good innocent people don't get robbed, raped, or murdered by impulsive 70 IQ subhuman sambos.  What do we even have to gain by sharing society with these monkeys? We're basically the negros babysitters seeing as they can't feed and house themselves or stop reproducing when they can't take care of the current brood.


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 3, 2020)

#zzz said:


> You seem to think like hardcore Democrats that Trump = Nazism.  Instead of nationalism and economic protectionism.



So you like Trump huh? Enjoy him while he lasts because you can say goodbye to MAGA policies once whites become a minority. Demographics are destiny, and you'll learn it sooner or later.


----------



## Underestimated Nutria (Mar 3, 2020)

CunningStunt said:


> Before we can definitively declare that one race is inferior to the other because of different IQ scores, we have to know what it is we have actually measured and whether we have measured it properly. Then we have to define "race", because most people are mixed race, even the white supremacists.
> 
> So, though experiment: assume skin color is the only characteristic we care about. Measure the IQs of 10,000 people and then classify them based on how much melanin is in their skin (minimum, some, medium, lots, maximum).  Now you can judge people. Or can you?
> 
> ...




JESUS CHRIST PEOPLE READ






						g factor (psychometrics) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




It's crazy to me that you most of you have literally spent longer WRITING YOUR IDIOTIC POSTS on this subject than you have reading the Wiki article on g.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Mar 4, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> So you like Trump huh? Enjoy him while he lasts because you can say goodbye to MAGA policies once whites become a minority. Demographics are destiny, and you'll learn it sooner or later.



No way man, Trump's gonna redpill all the blacks by repeating >muh lowest unemployment over and over again. We'll see the return of the traditional negro family in no time!


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 4, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> No way man, Trump's gonna redpill all the blacks by repeating >muh lowest unemployment over and over again. We'll see the return of the traditional negro family in no time!



Who needs whiny, entitled, opioid-addicted wypipo when you have #blexit, #jexit, and #WalkAway?


----------



## #zzz (Mar 4, 2020)

Non-Expert! said:


> This is a prime example of trolling, to the Nth degree.
> 
> Why the hell do we need to segregate non-White from the rest of the US population?
> What is so great about White people, anyway?
> ...



I think it's important to lay out exactly what these people are proposing so you can see how absurd it is.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Mar 5, 2020)

#zzz said:


> I think it's important to lay out exactly what these people are proposing so you can see how absurd it is.



I, for one, don't want to live like that. People of African descent are part of our New World heritage. They are also educated and trained in our system and a lot is invested in them. Why do we need to speak in broad, sweeping generalizations, and in such disparaging terms, because of a few bad actors?

There is no way such a move would be legal. What are you going to do? Forcibly uproot Blacks from property they own, and jobs they were hired to do, to segregate them geographically? How about people who serve in law enforcement and military? Should they just courageously and gracefully blast themselves off to some distant island?

Come on, this has to be trolling. Or a twisted fantasy by-product of very sheltered individuals.


----------



## #zzz (Mar 5, 2020)

Non-Expert! said:


> Or a twisted fantasy by-product of very sheltered individuals.



Welcome to the internet.


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 12, 2020)

Non-Expert! said:


> I, for one, don't want to live like that. People of African descent are part of our New World heritage. They are also educated and trained in our system and a lot is invested in them. Why do we need to speak in broad, sweeping generalizations, and in such disparaging terms, because of a few bad actors?
> 
> There is no way such a move would be legal. What are you going to do? Forcibly uproot Blacks from property they own, and jobs they were hired to do, to segregate them geographically? How about people who serve in law enforcement and military? Should they just courageously and gracefully blast themselves off to some distant island?
> 
> Come on, this has to be trolling. Or a twisted fantasy by-product of very sheltered individuals.



Visit South Africa some time and think about what it's like to be white there. I think you'll get why people disagree with you.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 12, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> Visit South Africa some time and think about what it's like to be white there. I think you'll get why people disagree with you.



South Africa is a unique case.

The country applied socialism to the worst possible things: housing and development. They also had affirmative action instead of a meritocracy. This resulted in a corrupt class of black people destroying the country through vote buying and incompetent people all over the place. At the same time the next generation of university graduates were learning from American and British professors that emphasized that it was all "whities fault". This weird brand of left wing intelligentsia was anti-science and oddly violent (people who learned from Khmer Rouge denying professors).

It's a unique omelet of bad ideas. Most other places in the Caribbean and Africa are fine with electing white people based on their ideas and merit. Most of these places want to make their economies competitive and want to instill in their citizens personal virtue. Rwanda is calling itself the Singapore of Africa and Nigeria has a class of reformers similar to that of the 19th century Britain.


----------



## World's Smallest Violin (Mar 12, 2020)

Nice try. I know your game, Fed.


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 12, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> South Africa is a unique case.
> 
> The country applied socialism to the worst possible things: housing and development. They also had affirmative action instead of a meritocracy. This resulted in a corrupt class of black people destroying the country through vote buying and incompetent people all over the place. At the same time the next generation of university graduates were learning from American and British professors that emphasized that it was all "whities fault". This weird brand of left wing intelligentsia was anti-science and oddly violent (people who learned from Khmer Rouge denying professors).
> 
> It's a unique omelet of bad ideas. Most other places in the Caribbean and Africa are fine with electing white people based on their ideas and merit. Most of these places want to make their economies competitive and want to instill in their citizens personal virtue. Rwanda is calling itself the Singapore of Africa and Nigeria has a class of reformers similar to that of the 19th century Britain.



lmao yes those capitalist utopias Rwanda and Nigeria. Would definitely rather live there than mayo commie hellholes like Norway or Portland, Oregon.


----------



## Travis Touchdown Cumsock (Mar 14, 2020)

Objectively there really aren't drastic differences between races. It's mostly the quality of life, and how they are socialized, as well as potential defects that matter.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Mar 30, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> Would you rather live in an area that is all white or an area that is all black. Which would you choose? If you're being honest, I already know your answer.
> 
> The thing is, every ethnic group who is raising a family is going to choose the white area over the black if those are their choices. Even black families would rather the white area, in fact, them in particular, especially if they spent any time in a majority black environment. There's just a lot of bullshit that you aren't gonna have to deal with in the white neighborhood, it's as simple as that.
> 
> Even the people who preach the virtues of multiculturalism don't want to actually live in places with a large percentage of certain minorities. They probably wouldn't mind living somewhere with upper-middle class Whites, Asians, and Indians mixed together, but they'd have a problem raising their children in a neighborhood that's mostly black or latino. They wanna pick and choose what minorities are acceptable neighbors, which would be fine if they were honest about it.



I would rather live in an area that has a mix of lifestyles and values. I would not want to live in an all black area because I don't want to deal with hostile and racist blacks to be perfectly honest. They (especially Black women) see me as a threat. They also have their social functions and Church picnics and play groups and people who prefer to live in a segregated area don't want skinny white girls showing up.

 I would not want to live in an insular all-white area either because I don't quite fit.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Mar 30, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> Would you rather live in an area that is all white or an area that is all black. Which would you choose? If you're being honest, I already know your answer.
> 
> The thing is, every ethnic group who is raising a family is going to choose the white area over the black if those are their choices. Even black families would rather the white area, in fact, them in particular, especially if they spent any time in a majority black environment. There's just a lot of bullshit that you aren't gonna have to deal with in the white neighborhood, it's as simple as that.
> 
> Even the people who preach the virtues of multiculturalism don't want to actually live in places with a large percentage of certain minorities. They probably wouldn't mind living somewhere with upper-middle class Whites, Asians, and Indians mixed together, but they'd have a problem raising their children in a neighborhood that's mostly black or latino. They wanna pick and choose what minorities are acceptable neighbors, which would be fine if they were honest about it.


Racist.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Mar 31, 2020)

Non-Expert! said:


> I, for one, don't want to live like that. People of African descent are part of our New World heritage. They are also educated and trained in our system and a lot is invested in them. Why do we need to speak in broad, sweeping generalizations, and in such disparaging terms, because of a few bad actors?
> 
> There is no way such a move would be legal. What are you going to do? Forcibly uproot Blacks from property they own, and jobs they were hired to do, to segregate them geographically? How about people who serve in law enforcement and military? Should they just courageously and gracefully blast themselves off to some distant island?
> 
> Come on, this has to be trolling. Or a twisted fantasy by-product of very sheltered individuals.


Yeah the strawmen built by the detractors of a position tend to sound pretty poorly based and ill constructed. Who would have thought?

Perhaps the better question is, do people who do not have your same prefferences, should they be allowed to form their own communities and businesses according to their prefferences?


----------



## Mr Himmler (Mar 31, 2020)

Smoke crack, kill nīggers.


----------



## Moral_Equivalent_of_ISIS (Apr 3, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> Would you rather live in an area that is all white or an area that is all black. Which would you choose? If you're being honest, I already know your answer.
> 
> The thing is, every ethnic group who is raising a family is going to choose the white area over the black if those are their choices. Even black families would rather the white area, in fact, them in particular, especially if they spent any time in a majority black environment. There's just a lot of bullshit that you aren't gonna have to deal with in the white neighborhood, it's as simple as that.
> 
> Even the people who preach the virtues of multiculturalism don't want to actually live in places with a large percentage of certain minorities. They probably wouldn't mind living somewhere with upper-middle class Whites, Asians, and Indians mixed together, but they'd have a problem raising their children in a neighborhood that's mostly black or latino. They wanna pick and choose what minorities are acceptable neighbors, which would be fine if they were honest about it.


Most people also wouldn't want to live in majority white places in eastern europe with comparable poverty to black and latino neighborhoods. As you correctly point out, most of the people who support multiculturalism would be fine with upper-middle-class Asians, Indians and whites, they just don't want to live in poverty. What I don't think is entirely accurate is that they 'want to pick and choose what minorities are acceptable neighbors'. Would they really disapprove of a wealthy upper-middle-class black family moving in?

I'm just not entirely sure about the general thrust of this argument. Haven't you heard about the whole 'controversy' of gentrification? Where multicultural hipsters and college kids buy up sections of black neighborhoods and inadvertently price out the original residents? Clearly the hipsters who make up at least a part of the multicultural support base are in favor of living in black neighborhoods. As far as raising a family, it may be different but I think the reason people don't just move their white family into the middle of a black neighborhood is poverty and school districts, not necessarily race.


----------



## LargeChoonger (Apr 3, 2020)

Alright kid, I don't have much time. Despite making up thirteen percent of the population, blacks commit fifty perc-


----------



## Shield Breaker (Apr 3, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> Would you rather live in an area that is all white or an area that is all black. Which would you choose? If you're being honest, I already know your answer.
> 
> The thing is, every ethnic group who is raising a family is going to choose the white area over the black if those are their choices. Even black families would rather the white area, in fact, them in particular, especially if they spent any time in a majority black environment. There's just a lot of bullshit that you aren't gonna have to deal with in the white neighborhood, it's as simple as that.
> 
> Even the people who preach the virtues of multiculturalism don't want to actually live in places with a large percentage of certain minorities. They probably wouldn't mind living somewhere with upper-middle class Whites, Asians, and Indians mixed together, but they'd have a problem raising their children in a neighborhood that's mostly black or latino. They wanna pick and choose what minorities are acceptable neighbors, which would be fine if they were honest about it.



It really depends on the area. Black immigrants from Africa tend to be way better to live next to than some rețard ninth generation Pollocks in mobile homes. The problem with 'black neighborhoods' is unique to America because the stupid as fuck 'black culture' shit took off here. It created the hood rats, and hood rats are terrible. No one wants to live around them. 

It isn't about IQ, however. Anyone who tries to make broad generalizations about a giant swath of humanity due to the color of their skin tones having an effect on their IQ is just a dumbass. If you raise a white kid as a hood rat, then they will likely act like one. If you raise a black child in a good environment, the same is true. _However_, there is a chance that peer pressure may push the black child towards rat-ism. That still has nothing to do with IQ, but a cultural one.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Apr 3, 2020)

Terrorist said:


> Visit South Africa some time and think about what it's like to be white there. I think you'll get why people disagree with you.



If I were white South African I would emigrate. Not because I am racist and hate Black people. I would emigrate because I would be the descendent of a white colonial legacy. I would be surrounded by African indigenous people, who have been handed a shit sandwich and are angry about it.

It is understandable that they are angry. I just don't want to find myself in the wrong place, in the wrong time. 

It really isn't so different for Americans. I avoid sketchy areas if possible, because if I have car trouble, I don't want to be white, and avail myself to a mob of angry Blacks. Especially if my children are in the car.

It isn't about hatred. I don't hate them. But I do see some individuals, as a threat, under particular circumstances.


----------



## Non-Expert! (Apr 3, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> It's monumentally different, what occurred in South Africa as opposed to the USA. Apartheid was going strong until the early 90's. The people who lived through it are still here, most of them likely remember exactly what it was like. Also, the main difference, South Africa's situation had a minuscule white minority running the show and in complete control of everything that mattered in a country that was probably more than 90% black. That changes things completely and is an immensely different situation than anything the United States has ever experienced.
> 
> It's important that we don't overstate the things that happened here and try to compare it to and relate to what happened in S. Africa. Nobody alive in America can even comprehend what it was like in colonial times. Even the generation that had to experience actual prejudice and legally sanctioned injustice is dying out. Pretty soon, there won't be a single individual in the United States that remembers what it was like before they had equal protection and opportunity under the law. And even now, with those people still around, they'd probably tell you it wasn't as bad as any activist under 30 years old will claim it was.
> 
> It's going to be awhile before the generations that experienced apartheid in South Africa dies out. It's still fresh in recent memory for a lot of them. Another aspect that makes the situations completely unique and incomparable is the payback aspect. American blacks just moved on when they got the chance because they didn't have the numbers, and maybe also not the desire to try and get revenge for any injustices. South African blacks have both the numbers and the desire to make white South African's pay, and they're doing it right now, as we speak. That's a pretty significant difference as well.


You obviously can not compare the two. That was not my intention.

First off, African tribesmen are the indigenous people of South Africa. In the Americas, Africans were enslaved people, yes. But in their own special way, they were colonials, themselves. They were subjugated under colonial rule and slavery was abolished after the Civil war. 

Today's Afro Americans don't sit around and ruminate about how much it sucked to be enslaved by 300 years ago, in the Southeastern states. If they do, that is not motivation for bashing a white guy over the head. 

Most of the riots and mobs stem from what they perceive to be unequal access to resources and social injustice, as it is happening today. 

Believe me, I have dealt with hostile blacks. Some of them literally hate me, just for being a thin blond white woman. To them I embody white privelege. Sorry, they got the wrong whitey. And it isn't all blacks. It is only some. 

But I have learned to avoid Black areas and Black institutions, because whenever I have tried to relate to some of them on a human level, I get burned. 

Dealing with whites is no picnic either. But I am not a target for people who know nothing about me.


----------



## Stoneheart (Apr 3, 2020)

Travis Touchdown Cumsock said:


> Objectively there really aren't drastic differences between races. It's mostly the quality of life, and how they are socialized, as well as potential defects that matter.


You tell me how those look like normal humans...


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Apr 4, 2020)

Objectively speaking, any two groups that are divided long enough will have difference in their abilities. However, no one is crazy enough to check it in academia/government. Also because it's a distribution, there is still a chance a group with a lower average intelligence will have smart people (or even a higher amount of smarter people than the other group). 
As for social changes, it might be a smarter idea to reduce the vote of people too stupid to think about more than the immediate future, but you can't prove that anyways.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Apr 4, 2020)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> Objectively speaking, any two groups that are divided long enough will have difference in their abilities. However, no one is crazy enough to check it in academia/government. Also because it's a distribution, there is still a chance a group with a lower average intelligence will have smart people (or even a higher amount of smarter people than the other group).
> As for social changes, it might be a smarter idea to reduce the vote of people too stupid to think about more than the immediate future, but you can't prove that anyways.



Those people tend not to vote anyway as it's too much of a hassle to register and everything (even though it's not)


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Apr 4, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> Those people tend not to vote anyway as it's too much of a hassle to register and everything (even though it's not)


If only the elites would tell people with low intelligence to vote in a language they can understand....


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 4, 2020)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> However, no one is crazy enough to check it in academia/government


It's been studied in academia numerous times, Cochran being the most recent that jumps to mind.


----------



## Moral_Equivalent_of_ISIS (Apr 4, 2020)

Coleman Francis said:


> @Shield Breaker I completely agree with about 95% of your statement above, particularly the part about IQ and nurture over nature.
> 
> 
> On the neighbors thing, true, immigrants from Africa are a completely different animal than American blacks, but I personally wouldn't single out Pollacks in mobile homes, in the majority of instances I'd choose not to live near any race in mobile homes. It has nothing to do with their ethnic background/race and everything to do with their lifestyle and class. There are trailer parks entirely made up of the same group:  blacks, latinos, Asians, and Whites and I wouldn't want to live around any of them if given the choice.
> ...



I wasn't suggesting gentrification is a problem nor that gentrification is proof that living amongst black people is the exclusive goal of multicultural whites. In my opinion 'gentrification' of black or white people is just an irrational reaction to natural market forces. People move into attractive areas and the prices go up. It's just a result of scarcity and value, not evil. I was just trying to point out that plenty of people find it acceptable for other races to immigrate (and also) find it acceptable to live amongst other races personally. You seem to have shifted away from your original point that white people don't want to live near black people, because they are black. In your original post you said:



Coleman Francis said:


> Would you rather live in an area that is all white or an area that is all black. Which would you choose? If you're being honest, I already know your answer.
> 
> The thing is, every ethnic group who is raising a family is going to choose the white area over the black if those are their choices. Even black families would rather the white area, in fact, them in particular, especially if they spent any time in a majority black environment.



So I was responding to that claim specifically. Even if white hipsters are moving in because "They like these areas because they are in the middle of a crowded city, where they have access to public transportation, historical restaurants, bar rooms, night clubs, art galleries, etc. All the nice advantages and benefits of living in the big city." (which I agree with) doesn't that prove they aren't choosing to avoid black neighborhoods? Clearly race and ethnicity aren't a dealbreaker for pro-multicultural whites, right?


The conversation seems to have shifted considerably from race and IQ to race and segregation.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Apr 4, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> It's been studied in academia numerous times, Cochran being the most recent that jumps to mind.


What were their findings?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 4, 2020)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> What were their findings?


There are differences between genetic groups in average IQ

https://scholar.google.com/scholar?...Q+ashkenazi&btnG=#d=gs_qabs&u=#p=A8n6AdsAnrsJ


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Apr 4, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> There are differences between genetic groups in average IQ
> 
> https://scholar.google.com/scholar?...Q+ashkenazi&btnG=#d=gs_qabs&u=#p=A8n6AdsAnrsJ


Yeah but that's an article about a minority being smarter, and therefore won't immediately end the author's academic career. But I can't find any work about comparison with the african-american demographic and in general the use of IQ tests seems to disappear around 2010 despite the data being probably more easy to gather than ever. 
The interesting question is whether research was done and thrown away because the results were "incorrect", or that universities don't even attempt to research it because fear of journo feedback.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 5, 2020)

wtfNeedSignUp said:


> Yeah but that's an article about a minority being smarter, and therefore won't immediately end the author's academic career. But I can't find any work about comparison with the african-american demographic and in general the use of IQ tests seems to disappear around 2010 despite the data being probably more easy to gather than ever.
> The interesting question is whether research was done and thrown away because the results were "incorrect", or that universities don't even attempt to research it because fear of journo feedback.


If a minority can be smarter, it means there can be differences between genetic groups. I don't think anyone will deny that therebis a taboo on the subject.

If you watch the subtitled norse documentary "hjernevask" episode about race, you can see an interview with the earlier mentioned Cochran. You can see how much he is walking on eggshells.

If you want my opinion, he knew that the only way he could do a study on race & IQ if a specific certain group would come out positive. I'm not suggesting to doubt his research, although some do, I'm suggesting he didn't want to go the way of Watson or Charles Murray, so he did an IQ race study that wouldn't get him labeled as a eugenic white nationalist by the SPLC, which is run by jèws.


----------



## PowerWomon (Jun 6, 2020)

PowersOfPowers said:


> An amazing amount of disinformation and FUD about IQ in this topic from all sides of the debate.


Yes, and it's the same arguments nearly every time. I do not know if that is because of particular strains of misinformation being out there or because people's intuition about the issue leads them down instinctive paths of reasoning. Your post is great and covers pretty much the whole gamut of issues typically brought up with IQ, so I will try to keep what could perhaps be added short.

(This post turned out long after all. Sorry.)

These seem to be the most common questions that come up:
_1.) How can you express something as complex as intelligence in a single number?
2.) Why do measures over such large populations matter when we only directly deal with individuals?
3.) Why does intelligence matter if there are so many individuals that are more successful than many with higher IQ?
4.) How can we measure something so fundamental about the brain when we still understand so little about it?
5.) IQ is just an arbitrarily defined metric - how can it tell us anything meaningful or be used to compare people?_

This post already turned out long, on an older thread, so I’ll only try to answer 1.) primarily. Answers to the others can probably be inferred from parts.

*How can you express something as complex as intelligence in a single number?*
I do not think we should find this surprising. There are far more complex things that we summarize into a single or a few numbers. And that number does not fall from the sky, either, or is an oversimplification because it is a single number. It is a summary of a variety of complex tasks. You mention WAIS and WISC already, so everybody is free to look up the kind of tests being used:



			https://www.scribd.com/document/424678166/352240883-WAIS-IV-Manual-Combined-pdf-pdf
		


(I do not have a better link to a free download as the full manual, from official sources, is about $250. There are several scribd downloaders that can grab the whole file.)

An intuitive way one can think of IQ scores is to liken it to a benchmark for a computer, perhaps (I am aware, though, that this analogy will probably break down if over-stretched and humans cannot be assembled from modular components like PCs). How would you go about comparing the speed of different PC configurations, as there are a huge number of possible combinations and hardware around? What tests would you use for comparison, as you cannot possibly test all available software in existence?

What you would likely do is run a few programs that are particularly representative of a particular performance aspect, such as floating point arithmetic, memory throughput, storage and so forth. Those scores you then summarize into a number for comparison. The underlying system is still very complex and there might be many aspects you do not understand about modern architectures, such as pipelining, hyper-threading, branch prediction, etc. but your goal is to abstract from all these details.

Your friends might now ask: “How can you possibly measure something as complex as computer with a single performance score?” What would you do to convince them of the usefulness of your score is how well it predicts what you are interested in, i.e. how fast their games run, in terms of FPS, perhaps. You can see how good your score is by how well it correlates with what you wish to predict. It does not matter, for the most part, that you are not an engineer at Intel who can design a modern RISC CPU from ground up. If you were to test a car, it sure helps to know a little about cars, but you do not need to be able to build an engine to perform meaningful tests on cars.

You still express a whole bunch of complexity in a single number. I see a lot of references to statistics in this thread, so I am surprised there is so much pushback against a concept that is practically just a factor analysis. It does not matter that you get a single number or a few factors in the end. What matters is how well that set of factors correlates to the metric you are interested in, how much of the variation the set of factors predict. What we are interested in, cognitive performance on g-loaded tasks, is very well correlated, based on available studies. This has been alluded to already and it is what is often referred to as the observation that performance on particular tasks is on a so-called “positive manifold", and, according to Spearman's hypothesis, can be expressed as the g-factor, i.e. if you are better than someone else on one g-loaded task you are likely to also be better on all g-loaded tasks.

Spearman, Charles. “‘ General Intelligence,’ Objectively Determined and Measured.” _The American Journal of Psychology_ 15, no. 2 (1904): 201–292.

What the g-factor might represent is something like a metric how well your brain works. That would be consistent with IQ even strongly correlating with factors that seem to have nothing to do with intelligence at all, such as the already mentioned reaction speed, but also color acuity. The higher your IQ, the higher your color acuity typically is (r=-0.68, between total error score and verbal IQ):

_Cranwell, Matthew B., Bradley Pearce, Camilla Loveridge, and Anya C. Hurlbert. “Performance on the Farnsworth-Munsell 100-Hue Test Is Significantly Related to Nonverbal IQ.” Investigative Ophthalmology & Visual Science 56, no. 5 (2015): 3171–3178.

Woodley of Menie, Michael A., and Heitor B. F. Fernandes. “Showing Their True Colours: Possible Secular Declines and a Jensen Effect on Colour Acuity — More Evidence for the Weaker Variant of Spearman’s Other Hypothesis.” Personality and Individual Differences 88 (January 1, 2016): 280–84. https://doi.org/10.1016/j.paid.2015.09.009._

Take an example test here: https://www.colormunki.com/game/huetest_kiosk

(It’s probably not perfect because a bad screen can give you an unfair disadvantage. Obviously, if there is something wrong with your vision, this would not be a good metric, either.)

But here is where the confusion sets in: this applies to g-loaded tasks. There are many tasks that might require huge amounts of memorization (some memorization abilities do correlate with IQ) or some that are not g-loaded, but which we commonly associate with "being smart", where aspects of endurance, motivation, and character are more decisive than your IQ. But that is not a shortcoming of IQ, that is a misunderstanding of what constitutes intelligence, or what we mean by the word in different contexts. Chess, for example, is apparently less g-loaded than often portrayed in popular culture, so, even though it's an advantage to be more intelligent in chess, other factors, possibly related to personality, might outweigh pure IQ differences.

There is also misunderstanding how much IQ must have some direct biological correlate in order to be useful or valid, which is sort of expressed when asking how we can measure when so much of the brain’s structure remains unexplored. In order for a construct to be valid (referred to as “construct validity”), however, it does not mean that IQ cannot simply be a purely psychometric artifact. In principal component analysis, for example, a mix of features that correspond to the original aspects being measured can be subsumed in a single eigenvector and that eigenvector has a corresponding eigenvalue, which roughly speaking corresponds to the contribution the component makes to the overall variance of the underlying data. But the principal component itself might be largely meaningless (from the perspective of being interpretable as a directly observable aspect of the object measured) and have no intuitive unit associated if taken as a metric, like mile, pressure, or weight. But depending on how much variance of the data it predicts, it can tell you how good of a measure it would be if it stood in for the original data. The eigenvalue can be a completely arbitrary number (technically it need not even be normalized I think), yet, it is dismissive to just say that it is an oversimplification of a complex system because we chose to express a highly predictive and representative aspect as a single number.

Examples to play with yourself:

https://wilkelab.org/classes/SDS348/2016_spring/worksheets/class9.html
https://stats.idre.ucla.edu/r/dae/canonical-correlation-analysis/









I am only using PCA as an example, not making a statement about how appropriate it would or would not be for FSIQ in WAIS, WISC, etc. Similar illustrations could probably be made with canonical correlation analysis (CCA) and other methods of factor analysis or construct validation. But it also illustrates that there is room for other factors, where Big Five Personality (NEO, MMPI, etc.) might come in. You can test that by looking at how much variance is explained by your model, how much these additional factors add to the predictive accuracy of your model.

Last but not least, why should we expect there to be a single factor of general intelligence in the first place? That is actually a question that people who defend the use of IQ do not explain well. In fact, there is no good reason to simply assume that and studies on animal intelligence have actually shown that some species might show a much stronger clustering of abilities. Spearman’s hypothesis might not apply universally. Chimpanzees, for example, might have such a clustering. Mice, on the other hand, appear to have general factor of intelligence similar to humans and it seems to explain a similar size of variance in cognitive performance.

I did not go into the basics of distributions. There are many people, even policy makers, who either pretend to or do not understand that a statement about a group or statistic does not allow one to make direct determinations about individuals. But here is a calculation example:

_Assume that a population has a mean IQ of 85 with a standard deviation of 15. That would mean that (1-pnorm(120,85,15))*100 ≈ 0.98% of such a population would have an IQ above 120 (use the cumulative distribution function of the Gaussian distribution and subtract it from 1.0 to obtain the portion above the upper limit of the integral). If you had a population of a million, there would still be about ten thousand such individuals. Some R code for that here: https://ideone.com/EtxYKl. _

Another frequent question is to ask why any of that is useful for dealing with individuals. It is not. But we do not exclusively deal with individuals. That is like asking why statistics or sociology are of relevance. When you deal with groups of people, you use a level of analysis that is appropriate for groups. When you deal with an individual, you use a level of analysis that is appropriate for individuals. For example, if you were to design a seat for a car, complete with seatbelt, it would be useful to know how potential drivers are distributed according to weight and height. You would be interested in such statistics as mean weight/height, standard deviation/variance, and p-values of a given confidence interval to be reasonably sure your car is safe. When you have someone come in for an interview, it would be silly to pull out population statistics of the town they were born in. You would use metrics that are more applicable to an individual, such as academic achievement, university attended, years of experience and so forth. But that does not mean statistics are unimportant. Far too often are they misused and any difference in (statistical) outcome is used as evidence for discrimination. For that reason alone it would be good for us to accept population differences in IQ, if there are such differences, and stop chalking up every disparity to evil racists.

And because it is a distribution there are naturally also outliers like Kim Peek, who was able to perform incredible feats of memorization but does not measure very high on IQ tests, consistent with his general difficulty to navigate common life situations autonomously: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36K1HQvUdWg

But outliers are not evidence that statistics is wrong, nor is it evidence that it's not useful. It can also certainly be unfair to an invidividual. Work some time at an insurance company. Some teenagers might be perfectly safe drivers, but if you have a large population of people, it is in your financial interest as an insurance company to do a good job on estimating the probability that a given driver, absent of a long driving record, is going to get into a car accident you might have to pay out for.



			OpenStax
		



			https://learningstatisticswithr.com/
		


_Matzel, Louis D., and Stefan Kolata. "Selective attention, working memory, and animal intelligence." Neuroscience & Biobehavioral Reviews 34, no. 1 (2010): 23-30.

Deary, Ian J., Steve Strand, Pauline Smith, and C. P. D. Fernandes. “Intelligence and Educational Achievement,” 2007. https://doi.org/10.1016/j.intell.2006.02.001.

Reynolds, Matthew R. “Interpreting the g Loadings of Intelligence Test Composite Scores in Light of Spearman’s Law of Diminishing Returns.” School Psychology Quarterly 28, no. 1 (2013): 63–76. https://doi.org/10.1037/spq0000013.

Rushton, J. Philippe. “The ‘Jensen Effect’ and the ‘Spearman-Jensen Hypothesis’ of Black-White IQ Differences.” Intelligence 26, no. 3 (1998 ): 217–225._


----------



## 2al (Jun 7, 2020)

https://www.reddit.com/r/race/comments/9dq0kk/im_starting_to_disassociate_myself_from_my_race/ While I do agree with everyone else in that thread that she is just torturing herself with social anxiety, are the contents of her social anxiety thoughts particularly inaccurate?

''I think you've misunderstood what I'm saying. My point was that anti-intellectualism is just as much of a problem among _white_ people, but it's never discussed in racialized terms. Problems that exist among white people in this country almost never are. White people get to be individuals who aren't defined by a racial category, and it's completely unfair.''
I get the impression that it's worse among black people, sad to say. All the people on A&N are pretty convincing with their articles and statistics and stuff. I'm far away from anywhere with any substantial black community, and this is the impression I get. While I still don't agree with racism, I now get it. When communities fail to police their own, you get people who otherwise wouldn't become racist becoming racist.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 7, 2020)

PowerWomon said:


> Yes, and it's the same arguments nearly every time. I do not know if that is because of particular strains of misinformation being out there or because people's intuition about the issue leads them down instinctive paths of reasoning. Your post is great and covers pretty much the whole gamut of issues typically brought up with IQ, so I will try to keep what could perhaps be added short.
> 
> (This post turned out long after all. Sorry.)
> 
> ...


Answer your other 4 questions, xi jinpeng.


----------



## PowerWomon (Jun 7, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> Answer your other 4 questions, xi jinpeng.


Those are left as an exercise for the readers. Answers can be found in appendix B of the next edition.


----------



## Women should die (Jul 25, 2020)

who trynna hop on tarkov with me


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Oct 7, 2020)

There is no solution in sight. The U.S government is well aware of the IQ disparity among races I just don't think they know what to do with all these people. From the hard right there's been private prisons to put them in and longer sentences and from the far left there's been a lower criteria of college admission for them and paid tuition. It is what it is.


----------



## Eris! (Oct 7, 2020)

Sweetpeaa said:


> From the hard right there's been private prisons to put them in and longer sentences


8% of prisons in the US are private prisons, most of them are in white areas, and they behave exactly like non-private prisons. "Private prisons" is a meme issue that isn't real. The idea that the hard right has some elaborate plot to imprison blacks is absurd. It's not some elaborate plot. They want to make make bad things illegal. Their reasoning is literally that simple. There is no consideration for the fact that Blacks do bad things a lot. It's not some elaborate scheme.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Oct 7, 2020)

Erischan said:


> 8% of prisons in the US are private prisons, most of them are in white areas, and they behave exactly like non-private prisons. "Private prisons" is a meme issue that isn't real. The idea that the hard right has some elaborate plot to imprison blacks is absurd. It's not some elaborate plot. They want to make make bad things illegal. Their reasoning is literally that simple. There is no consideration for the fact that Blacks do bad things a lot. It's not some elaborate scheme.


 
I didn't say it was an elaborate plot, I implied it was management of behavioral and societal problems created by blacks.


----------



## Eris! (Oct 7, 2020)

Sweetpeaa said:


> I didn't say it was an elaborate plot, I implied it was management of behavioral and societal problems created by blacks.


That's the same thing without a sarcastic tone. You're ascribing an intent that doesn't exist. No one made crack illegal to put black people in prison. They did it because crack is bad. It is not an attempt to solve the Black Question. It's absurd to claim so.


----------

